# The Science behind DNP



## bubbersapr (Sep 20, 2021)

This guy on youtube seems to know what he's talking about so i thought it would be nice to share.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 21, 2021)

Interesting, but the need for refeeds (so many and in such a short period of time) is a total bullshit.


----------



## flenser (Sep 21, 2021)

I thought his "before" images looked intentionally blurred to hide definition.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 21, 2021)

He's sticking out his guts in his before photos, his abs seem too marked in the after photos. 

Is not credible.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 12, 2021)

TL;DW (too long didn't watch). Well okay, I kept fast forwarding through it. I guess I missed the useful stuff. But really, 8 weeks of fat loss in 1 day? Maybe if it gets sucked out...


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kraken said:


> TL;DW (too long didn't watch). Well okay, I kept fast forwarding through it. I guess I missed the useful stuff. But really, 8 weeks of fat loss in 1 day? Maybe if it gets sucked out...



It's definitely speeds up fatloss but not quite that fast lol.. Maybe 1/2 to 2/3 time saved using dnp vs traditional calories defiency plus cardio. Example 9 week diet results you can get with dnp in 3 to 4.5 weeks


----------

